# revive pharmaceuticals??



## Pinkbear (Apr 23, 2015)

Anyone heard of or used this brand before?

revive pharmaceuticals or rxvive pharmaceuticals

http://imgur.com/7TgUNdE


----------



## Pinkbear (Apr 24, 2015)

I guess that's a no


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 24, 2015)

Okay I'll say it.  No we haven't


----------



## Pinkbear (Apr 24, 2015)

That's herm 

+rep


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 24, 2015)

Seriously pink with the newbie thread?


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 24, 2015)

Yeah what a newb.


----------



## Pinkbear (Apr 24, 2015)

No rep for either of you


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 24, 2015)

This isn't a source board you ****!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 24, 2015)

Negged!!!!!!


----------



## MarketLifter (Jun 24, 2015)

I have never heard of it before until I recently got some from LA. I picked up cypionate. On my 3rd week at 250mg/wk. feel stronger but not seeing much yet.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 25, 2015)

you need to find another spot man.  this isnt a place to shop.


----------

